# What's in the box?



## Bercilak (Feb 12, 2011)

So, I haven't read all of the adventures in the path for 4e yet, but I don't recall ever finding out what is actually in the case that the PCs smuggle out of Gate Pass and through the Fire Forest to Seaquen. Did I just miss that information somewhere?

My players have become obsessed with what's in that case, so any help on what's in it would be greatly appreciated. If info on the stuff is in the case, just give some appopriate page numbers! If there isn't any info--if it's just a big MacGuffin--then I'd love to know what other DMs have done to satisfy player curiosity about the case. 

Thanks, 
Berc


----------



## Morrus (Feb 12, 2011)

It's very important later in the series.

[sblock]It's the plans to the Koren Obelisk, the weapon being fueled by the agony of spellcasters captured and imprisoned in the Scourge Prison in the icy north of Ragesia, detailed in #8, _O Wintry Song of Agony_.  Download the 8th adventure for craploads of information about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Feb 12, 2011)

Morrus said:


> It's very important later in the series.




There's actually a nice description of what the heroes find if they open the box on page 17 of adventure #1, if you're playing the 4e version.

These sort of touches are make me love playing this series. As a DM, I have all sorts of contingencies available if the players go off the rails.


----------



## Bercilak (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks y'all. I missed the section in Adventure 1 and I haven't read past adventure 5 yet. I figured this was just a  case of me not noticing something. 
-Berc


----------



## Zinovia (Feb 14, 2011)

Truename said:


> These sort of touches are make me love playing this series. As a DM, I have all sorts of contingencies available if the players go off the rails.



My group is so far off the rails that I'm making stuff up wholesale.   The support offered here on the forums by the writers of WotBS has been invaluable.  My questions are always answered promptly, even if the answer is "We never thought of that, but here are some suggestions".  My group tends to have different priorities.  

I agree that many details are provided in the modules to help when players do something unexpected.  A few important things aren't explained until later modules, which sometimes makes it hard to answer questions posed by inquisitive players.  The forums here have some of this, such as a WotBS timeline.  Have fun with your campaign!


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm trying to bear all these complications in mind as we write up the first installment of ZEITGEIST. The 'intro pack' threatens to become over-large as I balance fitting in advice for later down the line, and keeping the thing a readable length.


----------

